# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  How big do they get?

## Kara

Since most of you probably haven't seen older short-tailed pythons, here's "Beefcake", a big female Borneo.  She'll turn 13 this summer, and is my biggest STP (I do have a female blood that is approx. the same size).   With a yardstick, for comparison:

----------

Arcapello (10-04-2012)

----------


## waltah!

daaannnnngggg! That's one gorgeous (and huge) STP. Thanks for sharing. It's true that we don't get many chances to see larger adults. Guess it's because they have really just started taking off fairly recently. I'm hopin that maybe someday....... :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

Rockin Kara!

There is a huge sumatran on kingsnake, that is about that big.

----------


## 2kdime

God they're so fat!!

I love it!!

----------


## cassandra

She's gorgeous...wow...thanks Kara!  :Very Happy: 

OT but I was drooling over the BP pics at nerd.com and was hoping maybe we could see some updated pics of the soul sucker...and I quote: "The Soul Sucker is gaining increased yellow pigmentation as he grows, so keep an eye out for some updated pics shortly!"

*cough-beg*

----------


## NateDogg13

I cant wait til my blood gets to be around that size. Adults short tails and bloods look sweet as adults. Great short tail. Looks to be right around 6ft, maybe bigger?  Whats the weight on her?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

What is that lovely chunky ladys weight Kara?

----------


## Kara

> What is that lovely chunky ladys weight Kara?


As of today 28 lbs.  She's been on a diet for several months to boot.

----------


## Earl

Oh wow! That snake is a tank!  :Surprised: 

Beefcake is such an awesome name to. Great pics Kara.  :Smile:

----------


## herpmajor

Awsome snake!

----------


## tigerlily

Now there's one girl I wouldn't mind getting my hands on.  She's hot!  

I never realized they got that large.  Is that a typical size or is she just showing off?

----------


## Kara

> Now there's one girl I wouldn't mind getting my hands on.  She's hot!  
> 
> I never realized they got that large.  Is that a typical size or is she just showing off?


Bloods & short-tails do have the potential to grow fairly large over a long period of time.  It's kind of an age thing...you'd be surprised just how big older snakes can be compared to their younger counterparts.  Keep in mind that the majority of snakes you see posted on the 'net these days are relatively young...usually no more than 5 years old. When you come up you'll get to see some 10+ year old animals of several species...it will really put things into perspective.

----------


## tigerlily

> Bloods & short-tails do have the potential to grow fairly large over a long period of time.  It's kind of an age thing...you'd be surprised just how big older snakes can be compared to their younger counterparts.  Keep in mind that the majority of snakes you see posted on the 'net these days are relatively young...usually no more than 5 years old. When you come up you'll get to see some 10+ year old animals of several species...it will really put things into perspective.


I LOVE perspective!   :Yes:   :Clap:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I LOVE perspective!


Yeah well remember you also volunteered to be the designated bitee  :sploosh:   :Wink:

----------


## Rapture

So this girl is 6+ feet? That's got to be a beautiful sight.  :Smile:  Mine was right over 5 foot when I traded her with Matt J. at Monkeyfrog.com. She was totally awesome!

----------


## tigerlily

> Yeah well remember you also volunteered to be the designated bitee


Hey now, I seem to recall YOU volunteering that particular job.   :Yes:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Hey now, I seem to recall YOU volunteering that particular job.


Yeah and I recall that you said you would join me  :Wink:

----------


## lillyorchid

*drools*

----------


## tigerlily

> Yeah and I recall that you said you would join me


Yes but not voluntarily.   :Embarassed:

----------


## bsd13

Wow that snake is beautiful. Talk about thick.

----------


## Jerhart

o oo oo Saweet pictures!  Now do it with a Black Blood!  :Very Happy: 

-Josh

----------


## Ginevive

Wow, she is a big beauty. She dwarfs that yardstick!

----------


## MedusasOwl

I don't think "chunker" quite covers it with the grown girls!   :Surprised:   Wow!  "Zaftig" applies nicely though I think.  :Good Job:

----------

